
Why Microsoft Word Must Die (2013) - jsingleton
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/10/why-microsoft-word-must-die.html
======
jgalt212
> Arguments raged internally: should it use control codes, or hierarchical
> style sheets? In the end, the decree went out: Word should implement both
> formatting paradigms.

just like inline styles + css on the web

------
unsignedint
I do have similar sentiment, and I just work with Org-mode, and export to
whatever format recipients want. (PDF through LaTeX, Doc via ODT export, etc.)

------
paulpauper
Still a big fan of notepad. Uses very little memory, but you must not forget
to save periodically.

------
pravda
I still use Word 2000. Am I missing anything?

